# Idle relearn process worked but then didn't.



## Robinbarber74 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a 2005 altima 2.5L that I cleaned the throttle body on. Afterwards, it was idling very funny and I found out I needed to perform an idle relearn process. I performed the sequence and it worked as far as the SES light flashing then going solid. I let off the gas pedal and started my car within 3 seconds like it said but my car is still idling the same. It goes back and forth between 2000 rpms to 1000 rpms when in park. Anyone know how to fix this without going to the dealership?


----------

